

Proggit Thread on Faster TCP Slow Starts - dbrunton
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ld753/these_fucking_guys_got_their_page_load_times_to/
My little brother wrote a blog post, which I put into a reddit-ized headline (f-word, hyperbole, accusations, etc.), which actually turned into an interesting conversation.  ON FRIGGING REDDIT.  Wonders never cease.
======
dbrunton
Huh, for some reason, I can't see the comment I submitted with the post. Sorry
if this shows up twice...

My little brother (I'm so proud!) wrote a blog post about faster TCP slow
starts. He was sad nobody was reading it, so I redditized the headline (you
know, f-word, hyperbole, baseless accusations, etc.) and submitted it to
Reddit, where it actually turned into an interesting conversation about the
actual topic of the post. Seriously. On Reddit.

Wonders never cease.

------
aristus
Credit should go to the Google "IW10" team, which did the hard work of testing
this over years and (even harder) patiently convincing people one by one that
this is a good idea.

I caution against fiddling with this number too much. Bandwidth-constrained
users, and possibly mobile users, might be hurt with a too-large initcwnd.

<http://code.google.com/speed/protocols/tcpm-IW10.html>

~~~
douglashunter
Yes, tons of credit due there. In my post
(<http://bits.shutterstock.com/?p=74>) I linked to Jonathan Corbet's coverage
(<http://lwn.net/Articles/427104/>) of the topic on LWN, which is also a good
jumping-off point for reading on the topic.

------
rorrr
SPDY

<http://www.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-whitepaper>

